# F350 front end sag??



## MohawkHS (Dec 12, 2020)

I have a 2018 f350 and I had a brand new 8 foot Meyers straight blade plow installed. Being a 1 ton truck I figured the front end should barely move but that’s not the case. It is a diesel so of course there’s even more weight.. anyhow I put 1000 lbs of sand bags all the way in the back of bed (pic shown) in order to counter balance the weight.
I’m trying to spend the least amount of money. Do I need to add even more weight?? Or do I need a lift in front end or beefier springs maybe??? Or is this normal & im expected a miracle?


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Stiffer springs would help but may suck when not loaded. Counterweight or a front air shock will both work but the counterweights going to be much cheaper. Add another thousand lbs a d see where your at. A lot of 350s around here have a few tons in salt in a 2-3 yard salter so there’s plenty of room for more weight.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

MohawkHS said:


> I have a 2018 f350 and I had a brand new 8 foot Meyers straight blade plow installed. Being a 1 ton truck I figured the front end should barely move but that's not the case. It is a diesel so of course there's even more weight.. anyhow I put 1000 lbs of sand bags all the way in the back of bed (pic shown) in order to counter balance the weight.
> I'm trying to spend the least amount of money. Do I need to add even more weight?? Or do I need a lift in front end or beefier springs maybe??? Or is this normal & im expected a miracle?


My thoughts, add an extra "leaf" to the front, I have a 1997 Ford F-350 Diesel, with a Fisher XV2 (8'6") maybe dips 1/2' when raised , sure it rides stiff when plow is off etc,......its a work truck

My local Spring shop charged about $520.00


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks fine, but that board and strap doesn’t look like it’s going to do much.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

512high said:


> My thoughts, add an extra "leaf" to the front, I have a 1997 Ford F-350 Diesel, with a Fisher XV2 (8'6") maybe dips 1/2' when raised , sure it rides stiff when plow is off etc,......its a work truck
> 
> My local Spring shop charged about $520.00


Ford SD's went to coil springs up front in '05.
Air bags would be best all around solution.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a 2011 Ford F250 Diesel and a 2015 F350 Gas. Front end went down maybe 1' when I lifted the plow. That was with factory installed snow plow package. 

Do you have factory installed snow plow package on your truck?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would think you have, but check with ford and see if you have the HD springs up front, what is the front end weight rating on the door tag?


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm guessing you dont have the snow plow prep package. Check the door sticker for the spring rate. I just changed a set of front coils ona 2015,went from 4800 to 6000. truck now drops 3/4 inch with plow raided. it's a Fisher XLS 10/12. If it were mine I would find someone with a diesel truck like yours that has th snow plow prep and order a set of springs using that vin.


----------



## MohawkHS (Dec 12, 2020)

ElginEagle said:


> I'm guessing you dont have the snow plow prep package. Check the door sticker for the spring rate. I just changed a set of front coils ona 2015,went from 4800 to 6000. truck now drops 3/4 inch with plow raided. it's a Fisher XLS 10/12. If it were mine I would find someone with a diesel truck like yours that has th snow plow prep and order a set of springs using that vin.


If I'm reading this sticker right, it's 5200.
No plow prep package showing on window sticker.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

thelettuceman said:


> I had a 2011 Ford F250 Diesel and a 2015 F350 Gas. Front end went down maybe 1' when I lifted the plow. That was with factory installed snow plow package.
> 
> Do you have factory installed snow plow package on your truck?


Holy smokes!
An entire foot?
What did you use a metal pless


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Holy smokes!
> An entire foot?
> What did you use a metal pless


Metric?? OP, how far does it dive when you lift the plow?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Holy smokes!
> An entire foot?
> What did you use a metal pless


So punctuation Sheriff today eh.....


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Holy smokes!
> An entire foot?
> What did you use a metal pless


BossPlow: Nice catch on my typo. 1" is what I meant


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

MohawkHS said:


> If I'm reading this sticker right, it's 5200.
> No plow prep package showing on window sticker.


Thats the problem 5200 springs. New springs from Ford dealer less than $200 ,not that difficult to install.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Metric?? OP, how far does it dive when you lift the plow?


I think we need an answer to this question before we go any further.

One person's dive might be another's belly flop.

I have a RAM 2500, no plow prep and am carrying a Blizzard 8611 on it. Didn't dive or belly flop much, but I didn't like bottoming oot going in and out of driveways so added airbags.

But it's also possible that the monkeys on the line put the wrong springs in the truck...may have been Monday morning, Friday, after their lunch (beer) break, masks caused glasses to fog up, any number of things.

But...we need to know how much it sags the front end. Guessing it's a LotPro, but the website sucks. Similar to their plows and spreaders.


----------



## MohawkHS (Dec 12, 2020)

I didn’t measure how far it sags, but it’s def more than an inch. Plow frame scrapes on some of the driveways... I’ll check tomorrow with yard stick for exact measurement. I’m just frustrated because I have plowed with half ton old junkers for years, and it sags about the same. I buy a 2 yr old 1 ton truck and get a light 8 foot lot pro straight blade and It sags even with 1k lbs in bed.. I’ll update tomorrow with exact measure. Thanks everyone for input !


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

MohawkHS said:


> If I'm reading this sticker right, it's 5200.
> No plow prep package showing on window sticker.


Theres a listing on FordTrucks.com for 6000lb springs that will fit your rig. Guy sounds negotiable.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is this your set up? Look at page three, there is a measurement there. What do you have?


----------



## MohawkHS (Dec 12, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Is this your set up? Look at page three, there is a measurement there. What do you have?


That does look like my setup.. what measurement are you referring to?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Figure #1 shows a desired measure from the frame to the ground.


----------



## Calcon (Jul 31, 2012)

I would just put in a front set of Timbren to help with the sag.

1997 Ford F350 Front Timbrens

Second choice would be to go to local Spring shop and have them add a leaf to the front of you spring pack. This will fix your problem and give a leveled stance on your truck.

Done both. Timbrens are easy but I liked the added front leaf look and feel better. Both worked well. Adding the leaf cost more.

My 2 Cents.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I heard Timbrens were a scam...


----------



## Calcon (Jul 31, 2012)

I have them on 2 trucks and they do work. Not sure where you get scammed on them. They are rubber bump stops that keep the front end from maxing out the suspension by adding a winch or a plow.

They added 3" when I put them on both my trucks with the plow up (off the ground). 

They use rubber puck or biscuit suspension ( Hendrickson) on large commercial trucks.

My opinion is it will fix your sagging front end. If your only looking for 3 inches or less. Any more than 3 inches you will need to add a leaf to each side. That works well also.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The truck in question has coil springs I believe.


----------



## Calcon (Jul 31, 2012)

They switch to coils in 1997? Thought that was a 2000+. Well what do I know...


----------



## Calcon (Jul 31, 2012)

So I missed that it was a 2018. Someone said 1997.a few posts down.

So here are the ones for that truck a 2018 F350.

TIMBREN SES SUSPENSION ENHANCEMENT SYSTEM SKU# FF350SDC - FRONT KIT

Sorry. Still like my Timbrens. Quick and easy sagging front end fix.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Calcon said:


> They switch to coils in 1997? Thought that was a 2000+. Well what do I know...


OP has a 2018.

I've given my opinion on why Timbrens are a scam and cause larger issues. If they added height to your front end you needed spring work, not Timbrens.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure how Timbrens would add height to a truck ?


----------



## Calcon (Jul 31, 2012)

They don't. They keep the truck from sagging as far down. Sorry if I made it sound like they lift the front end.

They don't lift, they keep the plow from sagging the front springs as far. The stock ride height when plow is off.

When plow is on it can't sag as far because of the Timbren hit the bump stops and help the springs hold the load.

The 3" inches I spoke of was the difference without Timbrens and having the plow off the ground. I have them on my 2003 Ram 2500 and my 2017 Ram 3500.


----------



## MohawkHS (Dec 12, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Figure #1 shows a desired measure from the frame to the ground.


Thanks a bunch for that pic! I did look under my truck this morning before work and YES that is exactly the setup I have. There are different holes to put the bolts thru depending on 5200 or 6000 lb springs. They did indeed install it correctly for my 5200 lb springs. That was a concern.. I only went out to plow twice this season (both times were 2 inch courtesy plows.) My driveway has almost no incline and I got cuts from the plow side of frame.. the frame is already scuffed up from it. Very annoying to spend all this money on a 1 ton truck that sucks! I even got a Meyers plow which I don't like but also wanted to keep weight down. Ill
Measure it like shown on the diagram and will update later.. thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I have nearly 1000lb plow on the front so I put 1000lb of sandbags in the back. Works fine and makes the ride pretty smooth.


----------



## MohawkHS (Dec 12, 2020)

watatrp said:


> I have nearly 1000lb plow on the front so I put 1000lb of sandbags in the back. Works fine and makes the ride pretty smooth.


Yeah I have 1000 pounds now but thinking to add another 500... seemed excessive but someone told me that the Diesel engine weighs an extra 900 than the gas motor and then the plow is almost 900.. still going to lift the front or something maybe even get stiffer springs.


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

MohawkHS said:


> Yeah I have 1000 pounds now but thinking to add another 500... seemed excessive but someone told me that the Diesel engine weighs an extra 900 than the gas motor and then the plow is almost 900.. still going to lift the front or something maybe even get stiffer springs.


When I first added the sand bags I measured prior to mounting the plow and then after I mounted the plow and added the sandbags. Everything is dropped down about an inch with everything loaded. I measured at the front and rear axles. At this point for you, I'd just add some more ballast to the back to get it to "look right". Measure next season to get uniform loading. You'll never get it perfect. My 40 gallon fuel tank is 300 lbs plus depending how full it is.


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

My solution to this problem on my 2013 f350 with stock 6K plow prep springs that were sagging was to add 2.5" lift spring with an added capacity of 3750 per side= 7.5K lbs(vs Stock at 3K per side= 6K lbs) from a company called super springs model ssc-33 and some radius arm drop brackets to correct caster alignment. The company makes heavier capacity springs (shameless plug I'm selling my stock plow prep ones in the for sale forum). I believe the stock spring height on the 2013 springs was 19.5" height wise, I do know that the 2017+ models seem to be taller but a spacer may help in that case.


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

2.5 ready lift, leveling lift works fine on my 17. Had same issue running 9.5 fisher v plow. Sits much better still have nice ride when plow is off.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Adding springs, air/bags spacers to a plow truck does nothing to balance the truck
Its still nose heavy


----------



## ElginEagle (Dec 28, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> Adding springs, air/bags spacers to a plow truck does nothing to balance the truck
> Its still nose heavy


Correct,still needs ballast behind axle


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

I understand, Just saying when i raised my plow stock it sat on bump stops now it holds it higher also allows me to drive with plow angled back and not drag.


----------

